# Time to buy my 1st blower please help?



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone first let me say im 16 and am starting my own snow shoveling business, and am looking for my 1st. blower. i was hoping to get advice on these two blowers and any others you can reccomend i would like to spend up to 125.00. l wasalso looking at a torro s-200 in great working order(new blade, belt) he wants 75.00 but didnt know it thats too much. Any suggestions and info would be great. the second blower here i no nothing about isthat a good deal thanks in advance for all your help. OH BY THE WAY IM 6'1" 260 SO IM NOT WORRYED ABOUT POWER LOL. THANKS AGAIN

Bolens with 4 forward speeds and reverse. Both engines pictured are included, neither one is froze up (both crank fine by hand) but other than that I have no idea how well they run or if they need rebuilt. Still, this is a GREAT deal for someone who knows how to work on small engines, running you could easily get $200 or more for it if you don't want to keep it for yourself. Only asking $75.  












 

 

 

 

 



SNOWBLOWER OLDER ONE 5 SPEEDS 2 IN ( R ) 5 HP 24'' CLEANING PATH 125.00


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello snowjeeper, welcome to SBF. are you trying to sell these machines


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeeper,
Since you are just starting out, I wouldn't bother to buy a snowblower that is in pieces and isn't running..the Bolens with two engines *might* be a good deal..but you would have to do a lot of work to build an operating machine..much easier to just buy a used machine that is already running and fully functional! 

as for the yellow one..don't buy any newer snowblower painted yellow, unless its a *really* old Cub Cadet (1970's or older)..For the most part, stick only with Ariens or Gilson Orange, Toro or Simplicity Red or (some) JD Green..almost anything painted yellow is going to be unworthy..just avoid that color all together..

You can definitely find something decent for $125 or less...For used machines, I would suggest sticking only to used Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, Gilson or older John Deere machines..if you look at John Deere, only trust the machines with the "teardrop" buckets, JD has a few lemons in the lineup..see my page here for more info:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

*Any* older Ariens or Toro should be good, assuming its been well cared for and not abused..Depending on where you live, size and model of the snowblower is a factor..you don't want to buy a model that is too small...there are whole lines of quite small snowblowers designed for climates like Virginia, that get 3" of snow at a time, that kind of machine is useless in Minnesota!  

So let us know where you live, and what kind of winters you will be dealing with..
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My opinion, 
*Names to consider:*

Ariens
Bolens (older, from the 1960's and 70's) 
Husqvarna
Honda
Toro
Gilson
Simplicity
Snapper
(most, but not all) John Deere
a very select few Cub Cadet models (made by Ariens in the 1970's)

*Names to avoid:*
MTD
Almost all Cub Cadet
Almost all Craftsman (older Craftsman can be good machines, from the 1970's and 80's.. but they have been lower-quality and low-end since the 1990's..you have to know the models well, and who built them, to tell the good ones from the bad ones..it's best to simply avoid the name all together)
Troy-Bilt
White
Bolens (newer, 1980's and 1990's)
Huskee
(Nearly all) Yardman (older ones can be good, but they are very rare)
Yard Machines
Snow Joe
ANYthing sold at Walmart or Sams Club.

that covers about 90% of the market..
Scot


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi scotsman i live in illinois about an 1 west of Chicago we get alot of snow so do u think the s200 will be good for a work horse and at that price ? if u could give me a few price ranges to keep in and what do u mean teardrop. as far as the ones u have mentioned what years and models thanks alot and i have been looking at a Simplicity but dont know the model thanks again. Oh and the second blower is a "snowflute" i believe have you heard of this, and which JD's should i look for.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW thats a great start thanks a million


sscotsman said:


> My opinion,
> *Names to consider:*
> 
> Ariens
> ...


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry i meant the yellow one in the pic is called a snowflite .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are looking at single stage snowblowers the try to find one with about 5hp. your snow conditions will vary and the s-200 only has 2.5 hp. i use to have a toro powerlite ( 3 - 3.25hp ) and it worked just fine but the going was slow when the snow got deep. toro's i'm looking at are ccr2000 ( 4.5hp ), ccr3000 ( 5 or 6hp i forgot which ), ccr2500 ( 5hp ), ccr2450 ( 5hp ), ccr3600 ( 6 hp ), and ccr3650 ( 6.5hp )


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Dr. Buzz will def. look in to them 



detdrbuzzard said:


> if you are looking at single stage snowblowers the try to find one with about 5hp. your snow conditions will vary and the s-200 only has 2.5 hp. i use to have a toro powerlite ( 3 - 3.25hp ) and it worked just fine but the going was slow when the snow got deep. toro's i'm looking at are ccr2000 ( 4.5hp ), ccr3000 ( 5 or 6hp i forgot which ), ccr2500 ( 5hp ), ccr2450 ( 5hp ), ccr3600 ( 6 hp ), and ccr3650 ( 6.5hp )


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

SNOWJEEPER said:


> Hi scotsman i live in illinois about an 1 west of Chicago we get alot of snow so do u think the s200 will be good for a work horse and at that price ? if u could give me a few price ranges to keep in and what do u mean teardrop. as far as the ones u have mentioned what years and models thanks alot and i have been looking at a Simplicity but dont know the model thanks again. Oh and the second blower is a "snowflute" i believe have you heard of this, and which JD's should i look for.


In your climate, I would not consider a single-stage at all..
(although the Toro single-stage machines are well respected..but still, you dont want a machine that isnt up to the task if you have a major blizzard! when you need the snowblower the most! 

I would only look at "full size" 2-stage machines..Look for a 6hp engine or higher.
a huge amount of machines are in the 6, 7 and 8HP range, they should be easy to find..

Personally, I have had great luck with my 40 year old 1971 Ariens..I would take such a machine over a 5-year old MTD any day..see my webpage for the "story" of how I ended up with such a machine..

For $150, that is the kind of thing I would be looking at..there are a huge amount of 20 to 40 year old snowblowers for sale that are excellent bargains..most snowblowers are used only 5 to 10 times a season, which compared to many machines (like a car, for example) is very *little* use really.. if well cared for (stored in a garage or shed when not in use, oil change and lubrication every autumn, etc) a 20 to 40 year old snowblower is perfectly fine, the age is barely a concern..but, like anything else, previous owner care is a major factor..

For example, here is a 40 year old Ariens in "original" un-restored condition..the overall condition is quite good, very little rust, paint looks fine..if it looks that good externally, you can be reasonable assured it has been well cared for internally as well.










Such a machine can be found for $150 to $250..

As for the John Deere "tear drop" bucket, I was referring to this style of bucket:










notice the side of the bucket is a symmetrical "teardrop" shape..those were the JD snow blowers actually made by the JD company themselves, and are considered good used machines..(again, if well cared for and well maintained in the past)..in later years, JD outsourced the manufacture of their snowblowers, most are still considered fine, but there were a few major lemons in the mix..I talk about them in the link I posted in my first replay..

As for the "snowflite" machine..it's made by MTD..
"older" MTD snowblowers can be fine..but their newer ones have a reputation for being "cheap" and not quite as robust as other better-respected brands..It's entirely possible you could buy an older MTD that would be a perfectly fine machine and serve you well for many years, but IMO its not worth the risk..the chances are higher you will have more reliability issues with a MTD than you would with other brands..IMO its best to just write off the brand completely and stick with the brands that have better reliability from the start.."original build quality" is a real thing..some are much better than others when brand-new, and that effects their reliability as used machines..

Its like looking for a used car..some brands have a reputation as being very good when new..Ford, Toyota, Honda, and others..Others are "low-end" or have known issues right from the start..Personally, I will never, ever, in my life consider buying a Chrysler, Kia or Hyundai..just because I know the odds are higher of getting a trouble-prone vehicle with those brands..If given a choice of two vehicles: "you can have this 10 year old Honda Civic with 100,000 miles, or this brand-new Kia"..I would take the 10-year old Honda all day long..because in my opinion the 10-year old Honda is more likely to be a *better* vehicle than the brand-new Kia! even when factoring in the age and mileage of the Honda..

In the same way, I would take a 20 year old used Ariens over a brand-new Troy Bilt (made by MTD) from Home Depot..because the 20 year old Ariens is probably a better machine than the brand-new MTD.

the quality level of many brand-new (lower-end "entry level") machines on the market today is *really* bad in many cases..they are getting cheaper and lower quality all the time..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it may come down to how you will transport your snowblower to the job. a ccr2450 ( 5hp ) is much lighter than any two stage snowblower not that i'm trying to sell you a single stage just food for thought. when i had my snow removal buisness none of my helpers wanted to take the two stage snowblower because of the weight


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowblowers*

First off, I'm prejudiced toward certain snowblowers: some Craftsmans and John Deere's. Scotsmann mentioned some older Craftsman's can be good, well hopefully I can point out a couple of the models that I like and why.
If you see a Craftsman 536.918xxx or 536.882xxx or some John Deere 522's, there's potential; there could be more models but I don't know about them at this time. These are from the 70's and 80's and are solid machines.
When looking at the 4 or 5 hp models, watch the bushings on the axel and auger. Later ones went to plastic bushings and aren't available any more. Older ones with the metal bushings are good, new metal bushings are available but not the clamshell that holds them in. You can switch from plastic to metal, provided you have the clamshells, they also aren't available nowdays but I'm still looking for a source.
Axels can be converted to roller bearings, both axels and augers on the 7 hp and bigger can also, have not found a replacement rollerbearing for the smaller ones.
Biggest selling point for me is their having the Techumseh transmission in them rather than a friction disk drive. It's solid. 
There can be a cable issue on the bigger ones with it rusting up then most could, but there are replacement options available.
These all had Tecumseh engines, heavy gauge steel and little to no plastic.
One thing to watch on these as with any used blower: insure that the auger rakes aren't rusted solid on the auger shaft. Most can be gotten off but it can be time consuming and potentially expensive if you don't do it your self.
They have large impellers for their size and can move alot of snow. The smaller frame units don't like slush but the large frames seem to handle it in stride.

To me, a 5 hp is the best in a small frame 2 stage while a 7 hp is probably the best in a large frame. There are up to 10 hp blowers, but a number of people have reported overreving issues with some 8-10 hp Tecumseh motors on many brands of snowblowers. Most of the chassis are the same, just different auger widths and engine sizes.

If you're not in a rush, many can be found in good condition for a fair price.

One thing to watch in some brands of blowers, see if the engine has a primer bulb on the engine. I've for an Ariens with a 8 hp, and it's an oddball. Never had a primer bulb and it's finicky as heck in starting. If I don't get it started right away it can be very difficult to get going. Just mentioning that.

Good luck. The more mechanically inclined you are, the better chance of getting the most for your $$. Be sure to check out anything you're looking at.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks i hadnt thought of that it wiil be inthe back of an 91 f150 with a 4" lift on 33's so def something to think of.



detdrbuzzard said:


> it may come down to how you will transport your snowblower to the job. a ccr2450 ( 5hp ) is much lighter than any two stage snowblower not that i'm trying to sell you a single stage just food for thought. when i had my snow removal buisness none of my helpers wanted to take the two stage snowblower because of the weight


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

this is great thanks i think i will look for what u suggest thinks for the pics the "tear drop" makes sence i now cars and things like that but have nevcer worked on small engines but i figure a good how to book in im in there bow do i check to make sure augerrakes arent rusted . and do u know where i can get a diagram of any type of 2 stage so i can learn the proper names, and i will defintly look at ur page , l can only imagine the knowledge there thanks again. 


HCBPH said:


> First off, I'm prejudiced toward certain snowblowers: some Craftsmans and John Deere's. Scotsmann mentioned some older Craftsman's can be good, well hopefully I can point out a couple of the models that I like and why.
> If you see a Craftsman 536.918xxx or 536.882xxx or some John Deere 522's, there's potential; there could be more models but I don't know about them at this time. These are from the 70's and 80's and are solid machines.
> When looking at the 4 or 5 hp models, watch the bushings on the axel and auger. Later ones went to plastic bushings and aren't available any more. Older ones with the metal bushings are good, new metal bushings are available but not the clamshell that holds them in. You can switch from plastic to metal, provided you have the clamshells, they also aren't available nowdays but I'm still looking for a source.
> Axels can be converted to roller bearings, both axels and augers on the 7 hp and bigger can also, have not found a replacement rollerbearing for the smaller ones.
> ...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just means you'll need ramps to get a twostage blower in the bed. i think my 2450 weighs in around 80lbs, even lifting that up all day will get tireing


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

read ur entire page and WOW thats so infromative thank u im gonna have to read it multiple time to even get the very basic nectar again thank u



sscotsman said:


> My opinion,
> *Names to consider:*
> 
> Ariens
> ...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Been reading over what the other fellas have been telling you, and I'd have to agree. I've had and used the old Toros with the paddles, and they're fine in soft dry powdery snow, but fall real short when it comes time to throw the heavier wet stuff you're going to get here in northern Illinois.

If looking for a single stage, be sure it has the auger style blades. I see lots of folks around my neck of the woods using the single stage machines. Can't beat them for being light, easy to handle, and easy to load up between jobs. Guy I know over on the Iowa side of the river from me uses the Powerlites and loves them for that reason.

Make sure you try the machine out before you commit to buy it. Ask if they have any service records, or who did the work on the machine for them in the time they owned it. Get the owner's manual from them, if they still have it, or download it as soon as you get home. Read it, and follow what it says.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a powerlite E was the first snowblower i purchased it was a fine machine but as bwdbrn states its small and light. my power lite got me through a couple blizzards that year but fortunantly the dealer i got it from had a lay- away and without having one in stock i purchased my ccr2450E. made a big difference over the powerlite. if a toro single stage has an " e " following the model number it has electric and pull start and will weigh a few pounds mor than the same pull start model. powerlite vs powerliteE, ccr2450 vs ccr2450E. now that i've picked up the ccr300E my next purchas will be a twostage, toro 521 or 524 or an ariens of the same size and power


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Scot, there is nothing wrong with mtd products . S o they use thin metal cheap wire's to run auger/ drive and gear box's that are light (duty). ha ha
Oh by the way I own three dodge's 07 3500, 09 2500 and 11 durango all have been better than than my past ford/gm trucks. They have come along way since the 80's /90's.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

the old MTD snowflites are actually a way different machine than the newer ones. Metal is thicker, easy to work on. Actually pretty well made. I've owned 2 yellow snowflites and was amazed at there build for how cheap I got them. The biggest issue with any MTD or cheap brand is finding parts....pretty much online only and that is useless when you need your machine NOW!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



SNOWJEEPER said:


> Thanks i hadnt thought of that it wiil be inthe back of an 91 f150 with a 4" lift on 33's so def something to think of.


If you look, you'll see a thread I put together on how to add some safety to ramps. Couple of threaded rods and clips, plus extending the chains to hook into the tiedowns. The ramps can't move when loading or unloading blowers. I made that mod to mine and I've done everthing from a 4 hp 20" up to a 10 HP 32" 3 stage. It's an easy mod and really makes ramps alot safer IMO, I've move a dozen plus blowers with this setup and it's been solid for me.

By the way, it's easy to see if auger rakes are rusted onto the shaft or not. Pull the sparkplug wire, remove both shear bolts/pins in the auger and see if the rakes spin or not. If they don't spin by hand then they're likely rusted onto the shaft. You want them loose/free on the shaft so if you ever suck something into the auger you shouldn't, the pins shear rather than risk damage to the auger gearbox etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

So Sorry folks been M.I.A but l did pick one and PLEASE BE BURTLY HONEST. There were a few factors in this being the finaly chose.

1. there where no onw saling the others brands mentioned in my price range.

2. This has been completely gone through at the shop and l know ther owner and got a good deal, plus a break on future matenace. 

So can anyone tell me about this blower (good and bad) anything you guys think i should know or do thanks. All I know is that it's from Montgomery Wards ,but im not sure of the year. Whats interchangeable and how hard is it to get parts. THANKS ALL. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You have a Gilson built machine.

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

Quote from his FAQ page:


> Note to Montgomery Ward machine owners: The machines built by Gilson will have a GIL prefix on the model number. Machines built latter may have a TMO prefix, these were built by MTD, they can be found on my links page.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SNOWJEEPER said:


> So Sorry folks been M.I.A but l did pick one and PLEASE BE BURTLY HONEST. There were a few factors in this being the finaly chose.
> 
> 1. there where no onw saling the others brands mentioned in my price range.
> 
> ...


Personally SNOWJEEPER I believe you made a pretty good choice. I have the big brother to your machine and though I have yet to move any snow with it I can tell you it is a very well built, straightforward machine. You take good care of it and you'll get lots of years good service out of it. A very Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well you got it just in time with the weather thats predicted for your area and congrats


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you I am so much more relieved that the PROS approve , does anyone know about the year, and where l may be able to get a manuel I had no idea it was made by Gilson. I'm sure you guys can tell that im an infant when it comes to this, and hope with time and the generosity from the forum l will learn more. Thank u again all.....


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Gilson!!! 

Will look into it a bit for you..
Thanks for posting the tag pic..

Do you have the engine tag available??


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe your snowblowers birthday is November 27th, 1978!
Was built on assmbly line F on the 1st shift and was the 514th made that day.
Here is a good place to reference belts for your machine
Welcome To Jerry's Small Engine Supply Online Catalog. Start Your Savings $$$ Today...

I believe if you call toro and reference product # 20730 they will send you a manual for a 35211B Call 888-384-9939 push #1 product consumer then #5 for snowblowers. The nice lady offered to send me one for free. Hopefully they will do they same for you instead of the $2.20.

Here is a good place for all things Gilson as referenced above:
http://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowparts.html


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Nice Gilson!!!
> 
> Will look into it a bit for you..
> Thanks for posting the tag pic..
> ...


I think I might have it let me look , and if you where serious about tall the line and production thank u and if u werent thanks too cause thats funny. 

These are all the pictures l have at the moment i think it said 5hp on it somewhere.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I believe your snowblowers birthday is November 27th, 1978!
> Was built on assmbly line F on the 1st shift and was the 514th made that day.
> Here is a good place to reference belts for your machine
> Welcome To Jerry's Small Engine Supply Online Catalog. Start Your Savings $$$ Today...
> ...


I'm in agreement with Simplicity. Looks by the mdl number to be a 1978.
Here's a coupla pics of the "big brother" I mentioned in an earlier post. Does your snow blower have the solid tires on it? Mine came with them and I switched them out from an newer Craftsman® snow blower. I have pics on here somewhere that showed the basic process. Another one of the guys has a much more detailed thread showing the process. I haven't been in the snow with mine yet. I resurrected it just this past fall. I'm a little curious how it's going to perform. I know it sure does run well.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice find and remember not to stick your hands in the shoot if it get clogged. (use a shovel handle or something)


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Nice find and remember not to stick your hands in the shoot if it get clogged. (use a shovel handle or something)


 
SPEAKING of getting stuck i went out tonight for my first use and the snow here was 1" and l know cause l actually measured it. It was wet but still nothing at all i dont know what to think why wouldn't it throw it at all? I'm so pissed cause this was my first expernice with it and and really wished it went betterany input thanks everyone.

Sincerely

BUMED!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know...I never tried blowing only an inch of snow. Is you snow blower in good operating condition? Have you checked the belts? Can you turn the auger by hand? You may possibly have broken shear pins. There may be something stripped or simply not functioning properly. If I were in your predicament I'd find someone to watch the machine while I operated it to see if everything was functioning. After that I'd remove the plug wire and begin a thorough examination of the machine. Check belts, pulleys, auger gears and etc. Check for bent impeller fins. See how much clearance between impeller and chute. You may need one of those Clarence kits. 
Sorry you had a bad experience but hey, it'll only get better. If this is the worst thing to happen to you consider yourself fortunate. It'll work out. Patience.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

his blower is new joe its just a lack of snow. i wouldn't bother pulling a two stage blower out for an inch of snow. thats why so many of us have a single stage and two stge blower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe it's a 1978 if he's talking about the one he has pictured. I'm in agreement with you on the 1" of snow. Two stage blowers need some accumulation for them to function well.
By the way, I know you said you'd wait till the weekend to fool with the starter on the Toro two stage. Gonna install it tomorrow? How's your back doing?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It didn't blow because there simply was not enough snow. 2.5 seems to be a trigger for two stage blowers to start working. The more snow the better they work.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Another singer for the choir*

I have to agree that 1" of snow is insufficient for most 2 stages.

Here's an example, in the winter of 2010 I'd just finished rebuilding a 7 HP blower and wanted to try it out. I'd blown out front with my 5 HP and there was maybe a little over 1"-2" on the sidewalk. I tried the 7 and it barely blew snow off the sidewalk. Very limp in it's ability to move it. Thing was a neighbor house was unoccupied and they had 6"-8" of snow on the sidewalk so I decided to try it there. That blower came alive as soon as it got enough snow to fill the augers, it was blowing it up as far as the peak of the neighbors house (a 1 story) and out about 30' or so from the blower. To throw they really need snow.

My rough guildelines are when selecting which blower to get out:
Less than 1" - snow shovel or broom
1"-2" or 3" - single stage
2" - 4" through 6" - smaller two stage
4" and above, including sloppy or hard -the big two stage


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

How about checking the height of your shoes on the side of your blower housing are the bolts all the way to the top of the SHoes??? Might be adjusted to high maybe??? 1inch is probably too little to blow anyway but worth looking at!

Here are two videos to help adjust.....


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I don't know...I never tried blowing only an inch of snow. Is you snow blower in good operating condition? Have you checked the belts? Can you turn the auger by hand? You may possibly have broken shear pins. There may be something stripped or simply not functioning properly. If I were in your predicament I'd find someone to watch the machine while I operated it to see if everything was functioning. After that I'd remove the plug wire and begin a thorough examination of the machine. Check belts, pulleys, auger gears and etc. Check for bent impeller fins. See how much clearance between impeller and chute. You may need one of those Clarence kits.
> Sorry you had a bad experience but hey, it'll only get better. If this is the worst thing to happen to you consider yourself fortunate. It'll work out. Patience.


First off thanks for all the advice and she in top running condition it starts on the first pull (unless i flood it im still trying to get used to it lol) and this all is starting to make sence cause i was looking at the neighbor and they were throwing snow with a single stage no prob.I just didnt think that it would jam it up like that. So if used in the proper heights u think that the wet snow wont be a problem either? and the reason i tried it out in an 1" is casue it was wet and last Oct. I broke my back, (OK! and l wanted to play with my new toy lol). and thanks for the video i will def. look into that. Oh one more thing at nite sometime i can see sparks come out the muffler why is that and is that ok?

Thanks again folks 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just thinking they might be set to high(skids)...going with basics first. 

The sparks are here and there and not continually coming out...right?

I get some here and there out my 80's Simplicity muffler. Let's see what the big guys say on here...


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Just thinking they might be set to high(skids)...going with basics first.
> 
> The sparks are here and there and not continually coming out...right?
> 
> I get some here and there out my 80's Simplicity muffler. Let's see what the big guys say on here...


well the 2 seconds it did work it was scrapping the the ground clean, and tes it only sparks when i idle down then up real quick.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok.... so it is not the skids..hmmmm.

So did it bog down when you hit the snow or you mentioned it jammed up...meaning did the auger and impeller stop spinning???


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

Yr 16 and want to start a business moving snow. Yr big and strong. So yr not afraid of a couple good shovels, right? *Then you need to have enough experience to ask: WHAT DO I NEED A BLOWER FOR?*


-If ur going to be blowing walkways and small areas, a big bulky dual stage can be a pain, unless you regularly receiving heavy snowfalls, eg: over 10”.


-If ur clearing LOTS OF driveways and small parking spaces AND the snow falls are heavy, +8” , then get the widest (and fastest) 2 stage that u can afford. My neighbor clears his driveway with a FOUR FOOTER! 5 passes and it is done.


If snowfalls are average: 2” - 8” and even if driveways are large, get the *largest* quality SINGLE STAGE u can afford. Realize that flappers are designed to wear, like tires on a car, and will eventually need replacement. The big flappers can do a lot of work.

With a *single stage YOU control the machine*, so in lighter snowfalls, you can actually work at a JOGGING speed. *With a dual stage, the machine controls you* with its gears, no matter how light the snow. I have upcoming vids that demo this point.


If this is a business, consider NOT buying an old beater, unless you have repair skills and tools. Convince a relative or neighbor to buy new and give you a good deal on their trusted used unit.


*See my video comparing single and dual stage in AVERAGE snow conditions: the SINGLE BLOWS CIRCLES AROUND THE DUAL:*
*SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube *


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

SNOWJEEPER said:


> SPEAKING of getting stuck i went out tonight for my first use and the snow here was 1" and l know cause l actually measured it. It was wet but still nothing at all i dont know what to think why wouldn't it throw it at all? I'm so pissed cause this was my first expernice with it and and really wished it went betterany input thanks everyone.
> Sincerely
> BUMED!!


 ------------------

Hey! when your clients say the walks need to be keep clear, 2" or 8", then you gots to do it, right, Fellas?

Now yr telling me that a dually can't muster for light sticky snow, and that if it did, the speed of the gears restrict you to a slow walk while your client can clear faster with a shovel? Esp that single speed crawler he bought? (see my vid on this: SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube)

THAT'S WHAT A FLAPPER IS FOR. light or average and even the occasional heavy snowfall. AND a flapper is better for wet sticky snow.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> ------------------
> 
> Hey! when your clients say the walks need to be keep clear, 2" or 8", then you gots to do it, right, Fellas?
> 
> ...


How much snow was that. Another thing with the single stages is they might have a problem if you get a ice on snow situation The augers of the duel can break through a lot easier than a piece of rubber flying around. Single stages do have the best cleaning effect though. I have a Ariens 522 and used it for the first time this morning on 1 inch.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with some luck and some snow hopefully he can make some money and buy a single stage snowblower so he has a machine thats ready to go if his two stage breaks down or the snow fall isn't enough for the two stage snowblower


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Found this Ford/Gilson Snowblower interesting..
St826 1983-1986
ST826A 1987-1988
ST826B 1989-1990

Believe this is an 1989. (b. Aug 24, 1989 line E shift 1)


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> How much snow was that(in video?) Another thing with the single stages is they might have a problem if you get a ice on snow situation The augers of the duel can break through a lot easier than a piece of rubber flying around. Single stages do have the best cleaning effect though. I have a Ariens 522 and used it for the first time this morning on 1 inch.


--------------
The video was made with 2" -3" of rapidly melting sticky wet snow with several degrees above freezing. At the light end of AVERAGE snowfall, but it still needs to be cleared, right?

The point I repeatedly make is to match the machine to the job. You need to know enough about throwers to know which machine is best for your snow conditions. AND A FORUM LIKE THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO FIND OUT, no?

I live where conditions are AVERAGE, 2" - 8" of snow, often wet, sometimes dry, and occasionally heavier. I have used a single stage (usually Craftsman) for the last 25 years here without any probs. If a heavy snowfall is occuring, I may decide to take out the machine and clear while it is still falling, or I may leave it get to 12" and make the machine work for a living....

Frozen ice on top of snow is something I have never contented with, and that may be a situation of waiting too long after snowfall B4 starting up the thrower.

ONE INCH" shame on U. Shovel broken? Ha ha ha (mods: no insult intended. That was a JOKE!). What did U think?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, it seems counter-intuitive, but most 2-stagers dont do well in really small amounts of snow, or especially small amounts of wet/slushy snow..
there is a fix though:



http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-doing-installing-clarences-impeller-kit.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/865-how-far-should-throw.html

SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT






But I agree with what most have said..if you are going to have a snow removal business, you will probably need a single-stage and 2-stage.
The single stage is ideal for small amounts of snow, the 2-stage is larger amounts..

Personally I have just one 2-stage, and I will probably never own a single stage, because I live in Western NY, one of the heaviest snow belts in the US..
and yes, when most 2-stage owners get one inch of snow, they simply don't bother to remove it!  because for the average homeowner, there is no need..
sometimes we will get several one or two inch snowfalls spread out over a few days..In those cases I just wait for it to build up to 6" before I break out the snowblower..

But a business situation is different obviously..
You will need to have a contract with your clients that clearly states how much snow needs to fall before you will do the work for them..probably 2" or 3" is reasonable..If its just a trace, or 1", you dont want to be going out and doing all your clients driveways and sidewalks for that..(and some of your clients will want you to!  Around here all the guys who have plow services have contracts like that, its a very standard thing to do..They probably say 3" or 4" before they will plow, but you will have to make the call on that..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when i had my snow removal service it also stated in the contract that they were allowed two clearings in one day and if a third was called for that they would be charged again, salt was extra and not included with snow removal


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel a 2 stage should clear anything you feel needs to be cleared. 

If it is set up right--- chute clean , painted smooth, impeller to housing gap tight, and skids and scraper set right--- it should do almost any snow.

If your customers want an inch of snow removed so be it. I would use a back pack leaf blower its much faster than any snowblower.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Ok.... so it is not the skids..hmmmm.
> 
> So did it bog down when you hit the snow or you mentioned it jammed up...meaning did the auger and impeller stop spinning???


Yes it did as soon as it gets into the snow it gets clogged up in the augers and die.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> Yr 16 and want to start a business moving snow. Yr big and strong. So yr not afraid of a couple good shovels, right? *Then you need to have enough experience to ask: WHAT DO I NEED A BLOWER FOR?*
> 
> 
> -If ur going to be blowing walkways and small areas, a big bulky dual stage can be a pain, unless you regularly receiving heavy snowfalls, eg: over 10”.
> ...


I thatnk u for your response though i dont understand the first part. I did talk to my bro. and he said_ can use _his he has a toro 620.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> ------------------
> 
> Hey! when your clients say the walks need to be keep clear, 2" or 8", then you gots to do it, right, Fellas?
> 
> ...


I dont understand what you mean by "single speed crawler he bought" who is he , you mean me? And too all i did gwt out there and shovel, but im trying to avoid that as much as possible cause last Oct._ broke my back, so thats y i want the blowers._ But I Do,Have, and Will use a shovel.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> when i had my snow removal service it also stated in the contract that they were allowed two clearings in one day and if a third was called for that they would be charged again, salt was extra and not included with snow removal


Thank you thats really good advice. The way I have done it for now is that depending on the size u get priced up to 3" then every 3" it goes up by $5 ex. $25 1"-3" $30 4"-6" and so on, and salt is a flat $5. What do u think about this formula?


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I feel a 2 stage should clear anything you feel needs to be cleared.
> 
> If it is set up right--- chute clean , painted smooth, impeller to housing gap tight, and skids and scraper set right--- it should do almost any snow.
> 
> If your customers want an inch of snow removed so be it. I would use a back pack leaf blower its much faster than any snowblower.


Thats exactly the way I feel.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to up in your salt price. The average cost of a bag is $3.50 . It cost you your time,gas to just pick it up at the store .Then travel time to your customer, then time to put it down. So you should be charging at least $25. Another thing you should know never put salt on concrete or pavers .(it eats them) For those you need use calcium chloride or magnesium chloride or you could use what I like to use pure melt with cma . I buy pure melt at john deere landscape store.(not john deere dealer) A 50# bag will cost about $16.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Ok.... so it is not the skids..hmmmm.
> 
> So did it bog down when you hit the snow or you mentioned it jammed up...meaning did the auger and impeller stop spinning???


 
Yes it did as soon as it gets into the snow it gets clogged up in the augers and die. Please Help


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Can anyone help


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Didn't you do anything to fix it all summer ?? IMHO As this thread is already at six pages you might want to start fresh with an appropriate topic and begin a thread with your blowers info and a description of the problem and what you've done so far to fix it.


----------

